# '04 Brake Master Cylinder Cap Gasket



## tmbuckley (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello, friends.. so, I purchased a 2004 GTO about 3 weeks ago, and it's been everything I imagined and more. But I have an issue..

A certain someone.. no names (cough previous owner) used some type of chemical in the master cylinder reservoir to clean out the brake lines, I'm assuming. anyways, there's a cap gasket with two bowls in it that looks like it regulates the flow of fluid between the chambers and/or seals the cap so no fluid or pressure escapes..

needless to say, the entire gasket is warped and bent and does not properly fit or seal anymore, due to that chemical. 

the OE part no. is 92113045, which like most parts for these babies, is not produced anymore. by anyone. anywhere. no junkyards within 5 states (I'm in Topeka, KS btw) have a GTO. I'm curious, since most of yall probably have more experience in allocating these small (but significant) parts, WHERE DO I FIND ONE?! 

thanks in advance!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You could try Cleveland-Pick-A-Part. They kind of specialized in wrecked GTOs. I don't know if GMpartshouse has one but they've been good over the years in finding odd parts too.


----------



## tmbuckley (Dec 17, 2014)

svede1212 said:


> You could try Cleveland-Pick-A-Part. They kind of specialized in wrecked GTOs. I don't know if GMpartshouse has one but they've been good over the years in finding odd parts too.


thanks so much! Cleveland pick-a-part has a million master cylinders and wouldn't sell me just the gasket.. so for $50 I have the whole unit on the way.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

atriot:


----------

